# Imperial clothes



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok this has been driving me nuts. I NEED to know what does the avrege(Not nobles,underhivers, or gangmembers) John+Jane Doe wear on an Imperial Hive world (Not counting like work clothes) (Need this for a wip of mine). Any form of hive world from ice to desert.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well...There are millions upon millions of inhabited world in the Imperium, each with their own cultural manners, rituals, styles, etc. In other words, GW has left it open for fans like you, to come up with whatever you want. There can be a Hive where the people wear bright colors, or you could have a Hive that is zealously devoted to the Emperor and the Ecclesiarchy, and wear lots of tokens and icons of worship and devotion, or they could wear simple shirts, tunics and pants. It sounds like this is your Hive City, so just come up with something.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok....Let me refraze what do YOU! think.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There really is no right or wrong answer- but some sort of trouser shirt combo manufactured of a synthetic material is a safe bet on numerous worlds. In an empire where nearly any dress code is possible it's impossible for us to say _'that's what they'd wear'_


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Robes but thats just my chapter world. Baron is right, it is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I just want to know what the MAJORITY OF PEOPLE!!! says.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

There really is no majority for Hive Worlds or really most type of worlds. I suppose the closest thing would just be the generic shirt, pants, dress stuff like what we wear. But it really depends on the world and its culture.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

See the "Eisenhorn" and "Ravenor" series for a good idea into what the average people would wear.

I find my opinion on this subject matter meets Abnett's vision very closely.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

If you want generic Imp citizen regalia, this is what it is: Dark green tunics(tucked in), black belt, brown pants (think Dickies), brown laced shoes. All emblazoned with the Imperial Aquila. 

However, in reality, any given Hive World, will have any given number of hives, located in any given types of environments. So for a better representative sample, head to your nearest major city, take a photo of 100 different individuals, line the printed photos up, and compare. Everyone will be wearing something different, each suited to their individual style/tastes. This is your typical Imperial Hive World.

_finito_

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

pretty much what ploss said.

For actual minis:
Delaque gangers. Necromunda .
Orlock Gangers. Necromunda.
Escher Gangers. Necromunda.
Fraturnis Militia. Old Sisters of Battle minis.
Ps fraternis is spelt wrong in both cases, but I just woke up.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

This:









I think it would depend on the planet. An agriworld woulod probably feature plenty of denim- hard wearing, more resistant to cutting (important when working with bladed tools, and grasses)

Forge world would probably be plenty of overalls ect.

Administratum workers- suits, general office working clothes.


Just decide what kind of hive your people will inhabot and find a real life environ similar to it.


----------



## The Archangel (Mar 28, 2010)

I reckon most of them would wear dirty, patched clothes and stuff like that, like peasants in Medieval England. Like in a post-apocalypse movie where the people are wearing these old jackets and busted shoes. But that's just my opinion. Then, theres the complete other side of the people-fashion; the military and overlords. I think these guys would wear plain uniforms with heavy boots and a cloak. They could add or remove some things from planet to planet, for example on an ice planet, a coat would also be worn while on a hot planet, maybe short-sleeved shirt or vest?
These are just my thoughts when someone says to me "all the people in the Hive World were evacuated", I imagine something akin to...that scene in Iron Man where all the people on television are being evacuated across the desert from Golmerra (no idea on spelling) and that's what they where.


----------

